# VIP722k - Lipsync and audio garble on HD channels only



## boogieboy (Oct 27, 2006)

New Dish customer. Got hooked up about 2 weeks ago. Been having two problems, intermittent, but only when watching HD channels.
1. Lipsync issue.
2. Audio garble (not cutout, but garbled/scratchy)

The audio problem is easily fixed by hitting the 7sec rewind button, but the lipsync is not. Both issues happen both on recorded shows and live TV. I can switch immediately over to the SD channel and lipsync is gone. The lipsync is intermittent, but it does seem to be fairly consistent when watching live feeds (local news, national news, CNN). I see it time to time on evening primetime shows, but very noticeable during 'live' programming. 

BUT, I ONLY have this issue when using DVR to TV speaker connection only. I have the DVR hooked up 2 ways:
1. Component to TV (easier for the wife).
2. HDMI to Denon AVR-2310 to TV. When watching/listening through the Denon, no lipsync or audio issues whatsoever.

I'm coming from Comcast, and had their HD DVR hooked up the same way with no problems. When the 722k was installed, I simply disconnected the Comcast box and plugged in the Dish box. The 722k is set up to one TV only, so I'm pretty sure its in the Single mode (or whatever its called), not the Dual mode. 

Things I've done so far, with no joy:
1. Reseated component connections, both TV and DVR. 
2. Reset DVR (power off, unplug for 45 secs).

Next step is to try swapping connections: HDMI to TV, and component through Denon, and see what that does. But just wondering if anyone has seen something like this, has any advice, has had any issues with their component connections? Or maybe the lipsync problem is there with the Denon but its correcting it? Open for advice!

And yes, I could just always watch/listen through the Denon, but multiple remotes/settings is not conducive to the WAF, and sometimes I just wanna watch TV without the full surround affect. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I just added some additional observations to my post on this topic before looking at your detailed report. You and I are seeing the same things. Since this seems to be a problem in the analog audio only, can you make a digital audio connection to your TV? For instance, can you run an optical cable from the 722 to your TV and get your sound that way? I'm not sure if I can since I'm running a rather long analog cable and my TV has no digital connections.


----------



## v3bahumut (Feb 24, 2010)

Registered so I could add my situation, which sound very similar to the OP's.

Running a vip722k with HDMI to an Onkyo 806, perfect sound sync and quality.
I also run a redundant component and analog audio to another TV in another room.

I get the same audio sync issues and "garbled" (sounds like the audio track playing then replaying a split second later) audio, especially on commercials.

My plan was just to split the HDMI and let one go to the Onkyo and on to the other TV, but really wanted to solve the problem rather than buying 30ft cables.


----------



## DishTV (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is an edited version of my post to another forum on this problem; "VIP722k Audio Quirks". Hope this helps you (and me too) understand the problem and a potential "fix". 

..... four days ago I got the 722K I have experienced the same problems discussed here concerning audio out of sync problems.

Here is my situation: The digital audio from the digital optic is only IN-sync with the video. The analog audio output (from TV1) is lagging the digital audio and of course the video.

The reason I want to use the analog output is because my Onkyo TX-SR505 "B set of speakers" will only receive and amplify anaolg signals. My 'B' speaker output is used to send sound throughout my speaker selection distribution board for speakers located in other parts of my house. (I use this mainly when I am listening to Sirrius radio from my DishNetwork.) And as Kessler said in the "audio Quirks" thread; it is annoying to have audio OUT-of sync when listening to the digital signal through my 5.1 speakers and the analog audio signal sent through the rest of my house speakers.

As Kessler also pointed out in the other thread, I have yet to try to switch to the TV2 analog audio outpur from the 722K. I will try this tonight.... keep your fingers crossed that this too will "fix" MY audio sync problem.

But until then........Why in the world is there a sync problem between the digital and analog audio from TV1? Maybe one of the Dish Techs can add something here.... if they read this!!!


----------



## v3bahumut (Feb 24, 2010)

Talked to dish today, they are sending me out a new unit....we will see if this solves my issues.


----------



## DishTV (Nov 12, 2007)

v3bahumut said:


> Talked to dish today, they are sending me out a new unit....we will see if this solves my issues.


 Please keep us informed because I think it is either a design flaw or a software issue with the 722K (my 722 does not have this problem). I switched my analog output from TV1 to TV2 and it worked so far. In other words, the digital optical output is IN-sync with the analog from TV2, but still out-of-sync with analog from TV1.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

I did try moving the analog cable to my second TV from the TV1 jacks to the TV2 jacks. This completely eliminated all the synch and stuttering problems.

At least in my configuration, there is no downside to doing this. When running the VIP722 in single made the TV1 and TV2 outputs should be the same anyway, and in dual mode I'll most likely want to view the TV2 outputs on the second TV anyway.


----------

